# Winchester lever action rimfires discontinued.



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Just an FYI, Winchester is going to stop making the little lever action rimfires. (9422, 9417, 9422M) after the death of this one Winchester will have no rimfires in the production line up. Sad aint it? They say the tooling is wore out, one last run for 2005, then builds will be small custom shop type collector builds. It's a sad thing, I really like them little rifles. I've got one in the traditional straight stock, walnut, cut checkering, 22mag with a nice little burris on top (from before burris started farming some of their stuff out overseas) I've got another on layaway for my boy, a 22 mag yellowboy. unbelievable find. got it about a hundred cheaper than my blued 22 mag. Anyways, just spreading the word, some of you other guys might be big fans of the little winny like me. Some of you might want to grab one up for a son, daughter, grandkid. Some might want to grab one for collector value. I aint happy about it but it's true, I called winchester guns customer service & they verified the rumor.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Its odd, I just read about the possibility of this in the december rifle magazine. I guess they had a little inside information.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> They say the tooling is wore out


That don't sound good, who would want a rifle that was knowingly built with worn tooling.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

"they say the tooling is wore out"

understand, when I say "they" I don't know who the heck I'm talking about. That part was not verified by my call to winchester, it's hear say & shame on me for not stating it as such. Unverified.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for the nit-pick...


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

nitpick?

No I didn't take it like that. I just wanted to correct myself, glad you questioned it. I don't even know what that means (wore out tooling), my assumption is that maybe it forces more hand finishing after the pieces are cracked out of the tooling? (If it is a tooling issue.) I look at mine & I can help but be reminded of the savage 99 & how it fell out of production. Most people say there just wasn't any profit in it for savage, too much hand crafting, too much labor. Complex actions, lots of money went into them & to try to be competitive they just couldn't make money on them. At least that's my impression. Maybe it's the same thing with the little lever winnys. I also can't help but wonder since Winchester & Browning are together maybe they are just planning on leaving the BL22 active & hoping it will satisfy everyone's needs in a lever rimfire. I don't know what the reason is, it just kind of bothered me a little when I heard it cause I had wanted one ever since I first laid eyes on one when I was a kid. I've got a couple of boys who might want one when they get big enough to shoot rabbits & stuff. I've got it covered though, one on layaway for the older of the two boys & I've almost got my tallons socked into another one for the youngest boy... And if they don't want em, I sure won't lose money on em. give it a few years, heck I see savage 99's go at auction sales for over $600 rust pitted, cracked stocks, who'd have thunk it 30 years ago?


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

update, got my new 9422M yellowboy home. she's pretty. It'll sit in the safe with the hang tag on it till my oldest boy is 10. He has no idea it's for him. He's seen it, just doesn't know what I've got in mind for it. What a find, new in the box carry over 9422M yellowboy. 22 mag! $345 what a deal! I paid $425 for my other 9422M about 4 years ago. It was meant to be.
Can anyone tell me what year winchester did the yellowboy in the rimfire levers? I'm thinking about 5 years ago?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a 9422 that I got 28 years ago for X-Mas when I was 12, it was my first real gun not counting bb or pellet guns. I remember for about 2 years going to the local hardware store and just staring at the 9422's wishing. It was a huge surprise for me the X-Mas I got it. Over the years I have babied it and it is still in excellent condition. It is sad Winchester is dropping this line.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes it is sad. That's a good story, it makes me feel pretty good about doing the same for my boy. He's 7 now & I have a single shot bolt action .22 that him & his older sister practice with (with my help of course).
he will be 8 this June, tenitively I'm thinking I'll wait till he's 10 for this one, we'll see how he matures. He's very mature & responsible for his age already. Either way the rules will remain the same probably until he is 18. Rule being the guns stay in the safe, check with dad before you even think about getting one out. 
His older sister likes to shoot too but is more interested in spending time with dad then the actual shooting. I'll have to do something for her too & I'm thinking a nice .410 shotgun for her. She would hunt but more than likely not on her own once she's out of the nest. She'd go with dad though & walking the woods looking for birds would be about the perfect hunt for her. The boy, he's nuts, I feel sorry for the woman he finally hitches up with because he'll be gone hunting all the time. I've got a younger boy too (1 year) he's taking after big brother already so I better keep his future in mind as well.


----------

